# 60cm - English Summer



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Some low-res shots from my 60cm opti-white.























































Excuse me if I'm late in replying to any comments, as I'm in Afghanistan...


----------



## roybot73 (Feb 5, 2008)

As always, well done!
Stunning to say the least! The red plant (ID please?) is a perfect foil to the surrounding greenery.

Cheers!


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's Alternanthera reineckii 

Amazing tank! Such healthy growth

May I ask what's your dosing technique?


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Your work never ceases to amaze me! I am so jealous!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW! Love the hill! Amazing!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, all.

I dose 2ml of Tropica Plant Nutrition+ per day and change 1/2 water weekly.

Lighting is 2 x 24w T5 - 8 hours.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow!! thats one clean and beautiful scape you have there


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's an excellent fish selection for the layout. 

Can you list plants and specs? I'm sure everyone wouldn't mind knowing.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

beautiful layout you Alternanthera is amazingly red with tropica ferts and high light you cant go wrong. great JOB!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Very nicely done!


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Very, very nice! Love the red alternanthera!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Cavan Allen said:


> That's an excellent fish selection for the layout.
> 
> Can you list plants and specs? I'm sure everyone wouldn't mind knowing.


Hear! Hear! I'd love to know what the flora and fauna are.

Beautiful George (as usual). What's the size of the tank and is it made of low iron glass?


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

The black neon tetras are just perfect for the tank.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

fishfan said:


> The black neon tetras are just perfect for the tank.


So that's what they are! How big to they get? Looks like they keep their color in high light settings. I noticed my rummy's noses don't get so rummy after the MHs fire up.

Anyone have a list of small schooling fish that don't mind high light?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks again for all the feedback.

Tank specs in detail -

*Tank and cabinet*
60x30x36cm German opti-white (low iron) glass and bespoke cabinet supplied by www.aquaessentials.co.uk for feature in Practical Fishkeeping magazine. I understand the same German aquarium manufacturer also supplies ADA, but I don't have the logo. 

*Filtration and heating*
Fluval 405 external canister (1300lph) with lily pipes and clear hose. Plenty of flow is good! I also use a Hydor ETH 200 inline external heater set to 24C.

*Lighting*
Arcadia overtank luminaire (4 x 24w HO T5) with Arcadia Plant Pro and JBL Nature (9000K) tubes. I only run half the lighting for an 8 hour photoperiod. It's plenty for these plants.

*CO2*
2Kg pressurized system with Rhinox 1000 diffuser. 1 bubble per second with solenoid. Approx 25-30ppm with glass drop checker and 4dKH/bromo blue solution

*Substrate*
ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia mixed with black inert gravel, sloped a little to rear

*Ferts*
2ml Tropica Plant Nutrition+ per day. 50% water change per week with hard tap water high in NO3 and PO4.

*Water parameters*
I haven't tested my aquarium water in over 4 years. The plants and fish are the best indicator of water quality, in my opinion.

*Hardscape*
Midori wood and Mini landscape rocks

*Plants*
_Staurogyne sp.
Pogostemon helferi
Crytocoryne wendtii 'Green'
Anubias barteri var. nana
Blyxa japonica
Microsorium pteropus 'Philippine'
Alternanthera reineckii_

*Fish and inverts*
_Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi
Otocinclus sp.
Caridina multidentata_

Any more questions, please ask.

Thanks, again.


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

George,

you have that magic green thumb for quite a while now. Which ever scape you present here or elsewhere they are all very impressive. Great work, keep it going! And good luck down there in A.!!!

Yes, I've one more question concerning the tap you use. Any idea how much silicates it holds?

Thanks again,
Detlef


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

George, you say 'hard tap water', do you have specs on kh/gh as to what you mean by that? I too have 'hard tap water', and wonder how it compares.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks again.

Detlef - no idea on silicates, sorry.

Bert - KH 7, GH 14 last time I tested.


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW amazing!!!


----------



## piscesismyname (Jul 8, 2008)

does this tank not have a filter on it? how are you keeping it going? fragile balance?


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

piscesismyname, he explained that it does have a filter, the Fluval 405 external canister. Most people remove the filter pipe from the tank before taking pictures so that it's not a distraction in the picture. 

Beautiful tank!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback on this.

For your interest this ranked 898th in last year's ADA. I was a little surprised and disappointed with the position, so hope to do better this year!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Amano said something to the effect that tanks without mosses in them won't do well in the ADA contest at the AGA conference this year. If you want to do better make sure your aquascape has moss in it.


----------

